# Newbie from Georgia



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello all. Im a new member here who lives in Georgia. Ive been bowhunting for over 23 years and love the pursuit with my bow more than anything else. Ive been primarily a whitetail hunter, but have been blessed to harvest black bear, turkeys, and mule deer with my bow. Im hoping to go after mule deer and elk this fall in Colorado.


im interested in getting into 3d archery to keep my skills honed and to socialize with others.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## AllAmericanHunt (May 5, 2009)

What part of GA you from?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* gabuckslammer. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*:thumbs_up


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to at


----------



## marine262 (May 3, 2010)

*where from in Ga ?*

Athens guy here looking for someone to shoot with , Mike


----------



## anthony65 (Mar 22, 2021)

welcome to the archery forum. ohm you have 23 year experience in bow hunting that's great


----------



## ShwackMaster13 (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome, I’m new also and from Georgia. South Georgia


----------



## ShwackMaster13 (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa, my daughter went to topcoat falls college


----------



## BlakeBarrett (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## RolndTheHdlsThmpsnGnner (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## RobChavous (Dec 11, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## clail (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome! Sounds like you've had some success!


----------



## xitreV (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Rob999archer (Dec 26, 2021)

gabuckslammer said:


> Hello all. Im a new member here who lives in Georgia. Ive been bowhunting for over 23 years and love the pursuit with my bow more than anything else. Ive been primarily a whitetail hunter, but have been blessed to harvest black bear, turkeys, and mule deer with my bow. Im hoping to go after mule deer and elk this fall in Colorado.
> 
> 
> im interested in getting into 3d archery to keep my skills honed and to socialize with others.


Welcome, congrats on the many great hunts


----------



## CTx7.3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## DGotto5 (Nov 2, 2021)

Newbie from IA, welcome aboard!


----------



## Mitch S (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome


----------

